# Love the "Fewer Post than You Know Who"



## Hand of Evil (Apr 1, 2005)

I needed that this morning.


----------



## Gez (Apr 1, 2005)

Yup, it's funny. A subtle touch.


----------



## Krug (Apr 1, 2005)

Only 21069 posts fewer than Croth.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah, great way to start April Fool's Day!


----------



## Empress (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm close to catching up!


----------



## KB9JMQ (Apr 1, 2005)

Best thing so far I think.


----------



## Fieari (Apr 1, 2005)

I've gotta find one of Crothian's posts and see what it says for him...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Fieari said:
			
		

> I've gotta find one of Crothian's posts and see what it says for him...




Ya, but they are well hiddened I'm sure your search will yield nothing


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes, a tip of the hat to whomever came up with this idea.


----------



## jgbrowning (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah, this made me laugh out loud.  Very funny!

joe b.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 2, 2005)

LoL. Did a double take when I finally had a look-see. HeeHee. Very appropriate. We should keep it.    

I swear, Crothian must have more posts than Erik (Aka founder dude).


----------



## Crothian (Apr 2, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> I swear, Crothian must have more posts than Erik (Aka founder dude).




by quite a bit actually.....


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Apr 2, 2005)

I definately vote to keep this.  All of the other sites have simple, plain post count.  We've made it into a genuine competition!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 2, 2005)

What does the winner get??


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 2, 2005)

Bragging rights, most llikely.


----------



## jgbrowning (Apr 2, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> What does the winner get??




0


joe b.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 2, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> What does the winner get??



Not going to be one evar!  It is the impossible dream, it is like the first great explorer - no matter how great the next guy is, the ground was already broken, the trail blazed.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 2, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> by quite a bit actually.....




I dunno whether to feel vindicated or scared.


----------



## thalmin (Apr 2, 2005)

Aaah. Back to normal on the post counts. 
For me, I care most if post counts are quite low. Cut newcomers more slack, but less inclined to follow their links or advice. I guess I trust more those who have been here a while.


----------



## Greylock (Apr 2, 2005)

I always pay more attention to join date myself. Been to too many sites with rapid post monkeys.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 4, 2005)

That was funny! the "Crothian's posts-x" style was different.... considering that another site HIDES post counts.  :\


----------



## Arnwyn (Apr 4, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> For me, I care most if post counts are quite low. I guess I trust more those who have been here a while.



Those two sentences don't correlate.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 4, 2005)

sure it does, he cares about postcount becasue he truest people with higher postcounts


----------



## Staffan (Apr 4, 2005)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> Those two sentences don't correlate.



Not really. Having been here a long time is not a guarantee for a high post count. Join date is a better indicate of how long you've been here.


----------



## Xen155 (Apr 5, 2005)

I would say it is an exact way...


----------



## Arnwyn (Apr 5, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> sure it does,



No, it doesn't. Read it again (as well as what Staffan said).


----------



## Gez (Apr 5, 2005)

"For me, I care most if post counts are quite low. I guess I trusts more those who have been here a while."

He cares about low postcounts, because he trust more those who have been here a while.

Sure, that seems counterintuitive, but care can be _negative_ care, couldn't it?


----------



## kolvar (Apr 5, 2005)

But what does the date say anyway? 
A lot of people have the Jan 2002 date and we now that those are the ones, who have been here before this incarnation of the board (or maybe have been there, when Erik had his board and enworld had a different color and loaded badly on browsers other than internet explorer).
But the post count does say not very much. am I a lurker? nes,  ah, yo, maybe. But only because i can not hang around the board all the time and everytime I want to give a brilliant answer to a question or thread, someone else (most often someone starting with a c) has already answered and it would just be a different kind of spamming to write a response.
A different suggestion for postcount:
We set crothian on 0 and all others on -WhatTheyHaveLess. This will lead to countless thread from newcomers, who do not know, what this means, where the oldcomers can raise their post-count


----------



## Arnwyn (Apr 6, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> He cares about low postcounts, because he trust more those who have been here a while.



Indeed. And, as I (subtly) pointed out (and so does Staffan and Greylock in their posts above), "postcounts" doesn't have to have anything to do with "been here a while". It seems some people are always confused about postcount...


> but care can be _negative_ care, couldn't it?


----------

